# Favorite spot for reading?



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Do you have a favorite place that you like to curl up and read in? Has that spot changed since you started reading on your Kindle?

I confess that my favorite place to read is in bed. Sometimes I even read in bed during the day! That is really a guilty pleasure, it just seems wrong to hop in bed during the day to read!







Oh, and it hasn't changed since I got my Kindle, if anything I like reading there even more!


----------



## selli (May 6, 2009)

We just got furniture for our sunroom.  The other night I was curled up on that sofa and was listening to the fountain right outside the door.  It felt like I was on vacation until the dryer buzzed and I had to go fold the clothes.    I've also found myself actually taking a lunch at work so I can go sit in my car down at the park and read.  And of course, reading in bed is not too shabby either!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

What I love about my Kindle is that it's much easier to read _anywhere_. No worrying about how the book is going to stay open or pages blowing around. That said, I do still love reading in bed  It's also nice to take the Kindle out into the backyard and read on the bench while DD gets to play outside when we have good weather.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I also love my reading in bed time.  But since I got my K I love reading anywhere.

deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love to curl up in my recliner and read. I also love to read in bed.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

In the summer I love to curl up in my lounge chair on the deck under the awning~~with a nice cold glass of ice tea. 
Another favorite time and place to read is after everyone is in bed, the house is perfectly quiet...I spread out on the love seat and read (into the wee hours sometimes).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a great spot by the lake, under a tree to read.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

We also have a sunroom and the weather is perfect right now for opening a couple of the windows and reading. But, like others have said, I love curling up in bed with some pillows all around to read.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

All over - in the living room, I love either reading in the recliner or on my chaise.  Love reading in bed.  And now that the weather's cooler, I'll be sitting on the pool deck reading again.  When it gets too cool for that, the sunroom!  And I love reading in the car on long trips.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a "reading chair" that I read most in...it is a big oversized chair, sits 2 side by side, or 1 perfectly comfortably with lots of room. If I am not there I am in bed.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

During the afternoon I will curl up in my recliner to read.  At night I enjoy laying in bed to read before I fall asleep.  The only draw back to that, is I tend to stay up way to late.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I love to read in the squashy chairs at the local coffee shop. Nice quiet music, coffee... mmmmm.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

i really love reading in bed! but with the Kindle , it's not impossible to read everything anywhere.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm with the anywhere crew. I prefer to read in my bed or in the den in our soft recliner if I can though.

EllenR


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I love to read anywhere. I will say I do find it distracting to read outside. Too many birds, sqirrels, rabbits, etc. to watch.


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Hi, at home is my bed and my reading chaise with M-edge light with favorite Latitude Jacket  ... 
at work,,,, I go to empty massage room  (I work at day spa) 
but most of time I read my K2 is  AT GYM  !!!!      I usually on elliptical machine and stationary bikes, stair master ....  treadmill I do avoid with running  ... I can read for 45 minutes to 1hour easy on machines !!!!!    
  at least I can accomplish 2 things at same time together !!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My favorite spot for reading is the living room sofa.  Same place where I am right now on the computer and where I watch TV.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

mtcoco said:


> Hi, at home is my bed and my reading chaise with M-edge light with favorite Latitude Jacket ...
> at work,,,, I go to empty massage room (I work at day spa)
> but most of time I read my K2 is AT GYM !!!! I usually on elliptical machine and stationary bikes, stair master .... treadmill I do avoid with running  ... I can read for 45 minutes to 1hour easy on machines !!!!!
> at least I can accomplish 2 things at same time together !!!


You trying to make me feel guilty or something? I thought reading was s'posed to be enjoyable!

Here's you:










Here's me:


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

911jason said:


> You trying to make me feel guilty or something? I thought reading was s'posed to be enjoyable!
> 
> Here's you:
> 
> ...


LOL  so cute and funny!! but that's pretty much myself with K2 at gym!!

mt


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I tend to read in weird places, when I have a minute or two.  But I probably read most often at the kitchen table with a beverage of some kind.  2nd most often is in the "reading room."  

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

My top 5 actual reading places in order of use:
In Bed
On the train during my commute
In my zero grav chair
In the "reading room"
On the couch in the sunroom

My FAVORITE place to read -- out back in the pergola in the hammock chair with a glass of the grape , unfortunately you'll notice it doesn't make my top 5 as far as to what actually happens. Booo. Definitely gotta change that -- especially with the weather cooling....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read a chapter or so in the dentist chair.  . . . after my cleaning and before "the Man" came to give a look see. . . . . .he likes my Kindle. . . .not sure if I've enabled him to get one yet. . . . .


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

My fave spot is my big comfy recliner


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I read every morning on my three mile walk. There is a walking park near my house that's very wide (easy to stay on the path lol). I try to save the really great books for then so I don't get bored and quit walking. I also read at night before going to sleep. I used to read while I ate every meal but I stopped when I realized I was eating more just to be able to read longer. 

Melissa


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

I love to read in bed, all wrapped up in my huge comforter!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a favourite reading chair


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I am sooo glad that I am not the only one who likes to read in bed the most! I'm enjoying all of your answers and am rather envious of a few of them!


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

For the past couple of months my favorite place to read has been a nature preserve owned by the Univ of Wisconsin that is across the road from my house.  I walk out there with my Kindle and my Newfie - she gets to run around off leash and investigate every tree.  I sit on a bench and read.  But now that Fall is here  I won't be sitting outside for hours at a time, I will need to find a new favorite place to read.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If I can't sleep and get up to read, I'll read in bed.  Even though I have a foam back rest, it's not as comfortable for reading as the sofa.  The bed is more comfortable for sleeping though.


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I like to read on the couch in my living room.  Our living room has French doors onto the back porch.  I open the blinds and let the sun in.  I feel like I'm on vacation.

I also read in bed every night.  Depending on how early I have to get up, I may read for 10 minutes or a couple hours.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

I love reading in bed, in the "reading room", in the car, on couch, out by the camp fire pretty much if my kindle is in my hand I am a happy girl.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

lisa.m said:


> Do you have a favorite place that you like to curl up and read in? Has that spot changed since you started reading on your Kindle?
> ...


Favorite place to curl up and read...my Lazy Boy recliner, of course. Has that spot changed? No. I just sit in that spot much longer!


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine is in my bed.  Because it's quiet there.  (I live with my parents and my Dad plays the TV at a deafening level)

When it gets a bit cooler out, I'll read out on the patio.  (it's got to cool down sometime in Florida doesn't it?)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> I have a great spot by the lake, under a tree to read.


This sounds like the best one!

I usually read in bed before going to sleep. Sometimes five minutes, sometimes five hours, depending on that evening's bedtime, the next morning's alarm time, and the book.

Reading on the Kindle has increased reading time, because now when I don't feel like reading whatever I had the night before, I just click on a different one. When the options were either reading the one I didn't really want or getting out of bed and going back downstairs and turning on all the lights to browse through the shelves for a different one, sometimes the choice was sleep instead.

In the past few weeks I've been picking up DD from school, and the kiss-and-ride line is also great for reading!

My_ favorite_ is reading outdoors in the sunshine, preferably in a comfy lounge chair by a pool. Doesn't happen all that often, unfortunately.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> My_ favorite_ is reading outdoors in the sunshine, preferably in a comfy lounge chair by a pool. Doesn't happen all that often, unfortunately.


That reminds me that my absolute favorite, favorite places to read are either on the beach (better yet, on a porch swing or rocking chair overlooking the beach) OR in the porch swing in the cabin we found in Gatlinburg - can't see another cabin, beautiful vista of the Smoky Mountains, wonderfully peaceful. Those two are tied for my absolute favorites, but like you, they don't happen often enough!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

idolguy said:


> Favorite place to curl up and read...my Lazy Boy recliner, of course. Has that spot changed? No. I just sit in that spot much longer!


Same here. I'll read anywhere, but my favorite place by far is in my Lazy Boy, snuggled up under an afghan. I seldom if ever read in bed, as I don't find it comfortable AND I can fall asleep just looking at a bed.

That said, my favorite place would be anywhere overlooking an ocean. Since I couldn't be much more landlocked if I tried, the ocean views are few and far between for me. Now that I have my Kindle, though, I guarantee you that I'll have it with me when I finally get to see the ocean again.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

True, I have to agree about reading on the beach. I did take my kindle to the beach this summer despite my original reluctance. It turned out to be a fantastic reading experience. No blowing pages, easy to hold, easy to read. I was watching all of the people struggle with their big hardcover books. I was surprised that no one asked me about my kindle.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

In bed, with kitties around me, I read every night.  I even snuggle in early if I can, just to get more reading time in.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My favorite place is camping out in the Ouachita National Forest, any where a couple hundred feet off of the hiking trail that leads all the way to Oklahoma. It is quite, peaceful, no one else around for probably miles, me laid back in my camping hammock, listening to the birds, or one of the small streams that run through the area. Sometimes I'll build a small campfire and have that to listen to and glance up at once in a while. Just me, a small amount of potable beverage of my choice, my tobacco pipe and my Kindle (with headlamp at night!). Man, it is wonderful.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> My favorite place is camping out in the Ouachita National Forest, any where a couple hundred feet off of the hiking trail that leads all the way to Oklahoma. It is quite, peaceful, no one else around for probably miles, me laid back in my camping hammock, listening to the birds, or one of the small streams that run through the area. Sometimes I'll build a small campfire and have that to listen to and glance up at once in a while. Just me, a small amount of potable beverage of my choice, my tobacco pipe and my Kindle (with headlamp at night!). Man, it is wonderful.


This sounds wonderful!

Unfortunately, my favorite place to read is at the Greek restaurant. My usual place is 
is on the subway. I don't read in bed, the bed is just for sleeping.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey, a Greek restaurant sounds pretty good too!  But I still prefer out camping.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

As it starts to get colder, I like to read on the couch, all wrapped up in something cozy and with my feet up. I'd love to have a quiet, comfy, peaceful, outdoor spot to read when the weather is nice, but since I don't sometimes I listen to nature sounds like ocean waves or waterfalls with my headphones on while I read. Then I can pretend I'm somewhere exotic and beautiful. (It also helps to drown out the sound of DH watching tv.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My REAL favorite place to read is San Diego.    Unfortunately, we're only there for one month a year.  But the balcony at the condo overlooks a channel with birds, seals, dolphins and sailboats going by...very pleasant when I look up.

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My REAL favorite place to read is San Diego.  Unfortunately, we're only there for one month a year. But the balcony at the condo overlooks a channel with birds, seals, dolphins and sailboats going by...very pleasant when I look up.
> 
> Betsy


I can understand that choice, Betsy. I have only been to San Diego once (4 years ago), and I instantly fell in love with the place. Unfortunately, I was trying to be a sociable wife, so I spent nearly all of the time doing things with the other wives, and only spent about 20 minutes at the beach. (We were there for an electric coop conference.) NEXT time, I'm meeting them all for meals, and will spend my time somewhere with an ocean view, with a Diet Coke or bottle of water in hand, and, of course, with my Kindle. (I'm hoping we'll get to go there again.) I really enjoyed seeing Old San Diego, though, and I'd do that again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The commons in Old Town San Diego is a lovely place to read.  I did that last year.

Betsy


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I like to read on a bus, and on my balcony sitting on my deck chair.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

i mostly read in bed with my son curled up on my chest.....but i read on the couch in the midst of total chaos in my house quit well...and i enjoy bringing Sally with me to my daughters soccer practice and spread out under a shady tree for an hour and a half....have yet to take Sally to the beach despite living in the middle of the pacific


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

knowldgfrk said:


> i mostly read in bed with my son curled up on my chest.....but i read on the couch in the midst of total chaos in my house quit well...and i enjoy bringing Sally with me to my daughters soccer practice and spread out under a shady tree for an hour and a half....have yet to take Sally to the beach despite living in the middle of the pacific


Do take her to the beach with you, but make sure you dress her in waterproof clothing!!


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

lisa.m said:


> Do take her to the beach with you, but make sure you dress her in waterproof clothing!!


just a gallon ziplock would do?....there is rare occasion when i dont have the toddler to chase so the chance that Sally and I would have a beach date alone are slim to none...though i bring her to our pool with us while the kids cannon ball in the pool with floaties on ...no chasing need be done...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

knowldgfrk said:


> just a gallon ziplock would do?....there is rare occasion when i dont have the toddler to chase so the chance that Sally and I would have a beach date alone are slim to none...though i bring her to our pool with us while the kids cannon ball in the pool with floaties on ...no chasing need be done...


Knowldgfrk,

many of our members use a gallon ziplock when possible exposure to water is possible. You should start with that. You might want to read this thread, though, since you go to the pool:

I fell in the pool with my Kindle........

Betsy


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Knowldgfrk,
> 
> many of our members use a gallon ziplock when possible exposure to water is possible. You should start with that. You might want to read this thread, though, since you go to the pool:
> 
> ...


  you have got to be kidding!...i may rethink this whole Sally near water ideas i have....i will comb through this thread a little better...thanks...Adria


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

Meemo said:


> That reminds me that my absolute favorite, favorite places to read are either on the beach (better yet, on a porch swing or rocking chair overlooking the beach) OR in the porch swing in the cabin we found in Gatlinburg - can't see another cabin, beautiful vista of the Smoky Mountains, wonderfully peaceful. Those two are tied for my absolute favorites, but like you, they don't happen often enough!


hwile on a week vaca in the smokys this past june i too loved sitting in the HUGE rocking chairs on the porch with Sally while there was nothing but the sound of nature around me...it was a 20min drive up a thin gravel death trap they called the road to the 6000 sq.ft. cabin we rented for the week....i would love to go back...


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

I usually read in bed.  In addition, I often read while lying down in the hammock (we live in the Smokies so it's pretty darn nice all the time!) in the back yard - though I worry about whether I'll flip over and land on my Kindle some day!  Ha ha!


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

jennyoh said:


> I usually read in bed. In addition, I often read while lying down in the hammock (we live in the Smokies so it's pretty darn nice all the time!) in the back yard - though I worry about whether I'll flip over and land on my Kindle some day! Ha ha!


Think they sell special insurance for that?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Here are my fave 3/4 spots.

1. Bed in my writing room. I have the best writing room -- although I gave away the desk and write in bed. Seriously, the room is not huge, but it's awesome and would blow your minds away. I have a friend who is an artist and I strong-armed her into doing a mural on all four walls and the ceiling and so I'm in a mystical forest fairy-land. Some day I'm going to have a party and make a game of people finding details in the mural. Anyhow, love spending time in there/here and reading. Reading and making excuses not to write. Yep. 

2. Chair in dining room. I think we moved a living room chair in there to make room for the tree a couple Christmases ago -- and it never got moved back. My grandmother loves it there, I love it there, and I feel like I need to ask permission from the Dachshund in order to sit there. Anyhow, the room is all in greens and and has pictures of trees and leaves and a couple windows. I particularly read there when I have something in the oven. 

3/4. These are seasonal. I love my front yard. I have stuff that attracts wildlife in back too, but this is where the bird feeders are and a little dish of treats for chipmunks and squirrels. The best part is the two huge, I guess they're pines/evergreens. They were one of the things I fell in love with first about my house and they're always rustling with birds. I usually take the sheltie and hook him on the spigot and he naps while I read. I either sit on or near a bench or sit on the front porch. This is probably pretty much done for the year. 

Looking at my list, I realize I have a seeming need to be around trees or representations of trees.


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

In my beach chair with my legs half in the ocean and my Kindle in a Trendy Digital waterproof bag hanging from my neck. That only happens once a hear though, so my everyday favorite is the glider on my balcony overlooking a wooded lot when the sun is setting. Typically accompanied by a cold beer or glass of wine.


----------



## ryansmom33 (Oct 3, 2009)

Typically in bed. I just got my kindle though so my book is not on it that I'm reading. But I did just read with the kindle while on the treadmill. It made it go so much faster. I'm going to do that daily I think.


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

... riding the bus .... while I'm knitting ..... shoot anywhere ...btw thanks for the ziplock bag in the bathtub idea!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I read in bed the most, but it's not my favorite spot. That would be on the couch but often it's too noisy to read out there. I really need a nice chaise in the bedroom.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a nice comfy chair and ottoman in my bedroom.  It is so nice in the winter to snuggle in with a blanket where it's all quiet and cozy.  
deb


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

oh just rub it in, so I get more jealous LOL


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry. 
deb


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My favorite spot to read, but I only get to use it a few times a year:


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

1. my bed (memory foam is so nice)
2. in the reading nook my made with my dog's old beds and floor pillows(covered with a fitted sheet). I now have a lamp just in the right place so no one can see the light as they pass my room. Family assumes I'm out of the house and I get left to read
3. on the bench at the dog park
4. in my car between classes (in late fall, winter, and early spring)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> My favorite spot to read, but I only get to use it a few times a year:


How do you get *ANY* reading done in such a beautiful place? Where is this?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

that is a picture of a waterfall at Stow Lake in San Francisco. I actually took it with my cellphone, and use it as the background for my laptop. My grandmother lives alone in SF and is 91.. so I go out periodically to help her and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Without a shade of doubt: my bed.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My **usual** place to read is in bed, with our leather sectional being the second most popular. I also spent a fair amount of time on the back deck under an umbrella with a lot of iced tea this summer.

But my **favorite** place to read...so far....
























(Pics at the Cliffs of Moher, County Clare, Ireland) Because I have major fatigue issues, I got to spend a good hour reading one of the Black Dagger Brotherhood books on these steps while hubby climbed the tower & took pics from up there. We were lucky to hit the only truly spectacular weather the country had seen all year--sunny enough that I had to sit on the shady side of the tower. LOL Nice breeze, just about 75 degrees, and not quite as many tourists as you'd expect (lots busier than it looks in the second pic though!)

Best Kindle reading place I've found to this point, and the most relaxing portion of the trip for me!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

VictoriaP: you win.  Wow!!


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

well, I do most of my reading in bed at night before I go to sleep............ But, ,my favorite place is in my over sized chaise -floating in the pool.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

All the same places that Sam I am enjoyed his green eggs and ham.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> All the same places that Sam I am enjoyed his green eggs and ham.


I'm glad that you posted this. The elementary reading teacher in me kept thinking back to _Green Eggs and Ham whenever a new post was added to this thread. I might take issue about the "in a house with a mouse" or "in a box with a fox," though. _


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, I love to read everywhere I go and whenever I find a free second.
But my favourite place is my bed or my very comfy reading chair!
Furthermore, I love reading in the sun, preferably on the beach, next to the sea! Wonderful!
But I live in Germany, in Munich, so reading on the beach is only an option when on vacation! But I spent the last two weeks in Potugal, so the memories are still very fresh  

Victoria P, and Tackitt
Your pictures are just gorgeous!Those are spots in the world where even I would consider abstaining from reading for some time just to admire the view!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Cindy416:  It's too freaky how much we think alike; pickle grabber gadget lady...now the green eggs and ham.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

We recently got a couple of bean bags for the chillout room.... I put them both together and they've become my reading recliner. So comfy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I miss bean bags... I remember looking at a few high-end ones a few years ago, but they were just too steep for my blood wallet at the time. I'm going to have to look again.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Pardon me, I apparently misspoke, the correct term is *Bean Bag "Non-structured Seating"*! 

*Ultimate Sacks* is the site I checked out, they are having a $100 off sale for the next few days making a 5 foot sack Non-structured Seat $199. Not bad actually...


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

911jason said:


> Pardon me, I apparently misspoke, the correct term is *Bean Bag "Non-structured Seating"*!
> 
> *Ultimate Sacks* is the site I checked out, they are having a $100 off sale for the next few days making a 5 foot sack Non-structured Seat $199. Not bad actually...


Good stuff. There's also Sumo Lounge who have been around for a while, have several different options, and now have a few stores around the world.

http://www.sumolounge.com/

Unfortunately, I can't justify the cost for one either.... But jeez do they look comfy or what. Then again, if I used one as my reading "chair", I don't know how productive that would be. I'd probably end up falling asleep in it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

The Sumo Gigantor looks awesome!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> I miss bean bags... I remember looking at a few high-end ones a few years ago, but they were just too steep for my blood wallet at the time. I'm going to have to look again.


There is a sewing pattern available (I think from Simplicity but am not certain) that includes a beanbag chair. It's a really easy pattern. The beauty of it is that you can use whatever fabric you like for your chair -- I made one for DD in soft flannel, but you could use velvet or corduroy or fake fur. And you can stuff it with styrofoam packing peanuts. Or, of course, actual dried beans, if you're willing to buy that many. I added a zipper and then made a non-zippered inner layer as well, from lining fabric so that the flannel would slip over it easily, so that I can take the outer layer flannel off and wash it from time to time.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

So I should PM my mailing address to you then? Or do you prefer e-mail?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Surely someone in your family could teach you to sew...  it's not that hard, really....


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Surely someone in your family could teach you*r wife* to sew... it's not that hard, really....


What a good suggestion, let me go talk to her about that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Could you vidcast that conversation?  I'd love to see it!
 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Could you vidcast that conversation? I'd love to see it!
> 
> 
> Betsy


 
Me too!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

My wife laughed out loud when I just showed her this conversation... so I'm back to asking if you want my mailing address here or in your e-mail Susan?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL! Well, how about this instead....

http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/patterns/sewingpatterns.pl?patternid=7483

(That's the one I used, but there are numerous free ones available online. Google "sewing patterns beanbag" and you'll find a bunch.)

C'mon, you can do it.  


Spoiler



(If nothing else, the attempts will entertain your wife. )


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

So let me get this straight, you want me to sew *this* as a reading spot for myself?










Betsy, I *really* need to get that Jane Austen off my profile!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The light blue one in the top left picture is really very comfy.

Of course you could do it in a more manly color if you prefer.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

911jason said:


> So let me get this straight, you want me to sew *this* as a reading spot for myself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 166 more posts to go!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> Only 166 more posts to go!


Betsy, are you standing by with those pruning shears?


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

i enjoy the amount of entertainment i get just reading this site...my husband shakes his head at me as i giggle like a school girl in the corner with my laptop...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Betsy, are you standing by with those pruning shears?


It would be more fun to wait until he is within 15 or so, don't you think?


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

Bwess his widdle heart!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

intinst said:


> It would be more fun to wait until he is within 15 or so, don't you think?


Or wait and keep him at 1 or 2 away from it.......


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan: Susie homemaker and
Betsy:  Quilter
You both have me in "stitches"

OK...that was pretty lame even by my standards...lol.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> It would be more fun to wait until he is within 15 or so, don't you think?


Why yes, you're quite right.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> Susan: Susie homemaker


_That_ part was hilarious, to anyone who knows me...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> So let me get this straight, you want me to sew *this* as a reading spot for myself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you could buy some camouflage fabric or something with tractors or sports fabric.


Also, we frown on posting SIMPLY to increase post count. Content matters.  I may have to get out my pruning shears.







This may negative impact your post count.

I enjoyed reading my Kindle over a cup of coffee in the hotel breakfast room this morning!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Susan: Susie homemaker and
> Betsy: Quilter
> You both have me in "stitches"
> 
> OK...that was pretty lame even by my standards...lol.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm sure you could buy some camouflage fabric or something with tractors or sports fabric.


Tractors... really? What am I... 5?

I can see it already, laying in my "tractors-covered non-structured seat" in the shape of a star heart wearing my pajamas and attempting to convince my mommy wife to let me keep my cowboy boots on!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also, we frown on posting SIMPLY to increase post count. Content matters.





Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Better prune yourself then missy! A smiley all by it's lonesome is not considered content!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> A smiley all by it's lonesome is not considered content!!!


Of course not. Most beings are more content when they are not lonesome.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not a problem for me.  I've been Shakespeare for, oh, 8241 posts.  I'm not going for post count anymore.



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> Tractors... really? What am I... 5?
> 
> I can see it already, laying in my "tractors-covered non-structured seat" in the shape of a star heart wearing my pajamas and attempting to convince my mommy wife to let me keep my cowboy boots on!


Believe it or not, there are fabrics with John Deere or other makes of tractors for afficionados of those tractors. NOT cute little tractors for five year olds... 

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Of course not. Most beings are more content when they are not lonesome.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I've always wondered what on earth people make out of those fabrics.  You never see the finished products anywhere in public.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh I'm busy at work on my John Deere Bean Bag as we speak... and some matching pajamas too.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My favorite spot is anywhere I can sit and read my KK.  I love to read and can read in the car, at breakfast, lunch & dinner, anywhere I can hold my Kindle and read.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I've always wondered what on earth people make out of those fabrics. You never see the finished products anywhere in public.


Guess you've never been to King Richard's Faire.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> Guess you've never been to King Richard's Faire.


OK... how do John Deere tractor fabrics fit in at a RenFair?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It is an image, isn't it?  

Betsy


----------

